# Entertainment Center



## CDN_Maple (Dec 19, 2009)

I just finished this entertainment center for my brother in law. He completely remodeled his home and asked for a new entertainment center. The plans came out of the Woodsmith Dec/Jan 09 issue. The piece is made out of oak plywood for the sides and top. Everything else is made from oak purchased at the mill which was planed to size. There are four false front drawers (oak face and poplar sides) and glass doors that made me nervous. The glass is held in place with bead molding. A brad hammer and glass is a bad combination. I broke the first piece I tried to put in :blink: I dovetailed the drawers which was a first for me and worked out well. The finish is a gun stock stain with several coats of lacquer. Thanks for looking.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is a nice looking project. The color really makes the oak look nice and warm. Nice job with the grain symmetry too, it all goes together nicely.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

That looks like a nice sturdy piece of furniture...:thumbsup:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice piece. Great work.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Great looking job!
I have to ask, what are you referring to when you say "false front drawers"?


----------



## CDN_Maple (Dec 19, 2009)

woodman42 said:


> Great looking job!
> I have to ask, what are you referring to when you say "false front drawers"?


All four sides of the drawer are made of poplar. The face front itself consists of an oak frame (2" styles), small inside panel (1/4 oak ply) and bead molding for decoration. The oak drawer front was then attached to the poplar drawer front. I thought it was the right term?


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

A false front is what is commonly known as the drawer fronts on cabinets that do not open. Like at the sink front.
Your work is beautiful and I'm not trying to belittle it in any way, just confused.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice cabinet. The term you are referring to on your drawer fronts are applied fronts. Next time you make glass doors you could use clear silicone or the clips made to hold glass panels in the doors.


----------



## CDN_Maple (Dec 19, 2009)

woodman42 said:


> A false front is what is commonly known as the drawer fronts on cabinets that do not open. Like at the sink front.
> Your work is beautiful and I'm not trying to belittle it in any way, just confused.


Woodman, 
I hope that I did not sound frustrated in my reply b/c that was not my intention at all. I appreciate your comments / questions and apologize for any confusion.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

CDN_Maple said:


> Woodman,
> I hope that I did not sound frustrated in my reply b/c that was not my intention at all. I appreciate your comments / questions and apologize for any confusion.


Confusion is plentiful in my mind. :blink:
No sir, I didn't think anything like that. I am often educated here, which is not a very difficult task. 
Thats what we are here for to learn and educate.:thumbsup:


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice job.I'm old and in a constant state of confusion. Itchy


----------



## Back to the Wood (Dec 19, 2009)

Beautiful! I'm a newbie and seeing projects like this really inspire me to keep coming here and learning. Someday I hope to be showing something like this. Great work. Congrats.


----------

